# Need a foster home for my 2 cats for 6-8 weeks



## fsam1 (Apr 4, 2008)

Location: Odenton, MD (just northeast of Washington DC)

My elderly grandmother is going to stay with me for the month of January, and unfortunately she is severely allergic to cats. In addition, I wouldn't want any accidents to occur in her presence (they rub up on her legs and trip her for example)... so I need to find them a temporary home from mid December (on about about Dec 15th) until about Feb 1 (give or take 1 week depending on when she wants to back home). I need several days to very thoroughly clean my townhouse before the holidays, which is why the start date is mid December.

I will supply all the necessities, I just want them to have a loving home instead of a kennel for several weeks. I will also give them a very extensive brushing and bathing beforehand, so their shedding should be minimal.

A little info about the cats:

They are male, twins, 8 yrs 4 months old now, and both are BIG! Moose is a big fluffy Maine **** cat, about 25 lbs, and Tiger I think is just a North American Tabby, about 20 lbs, short hair. If there is another pet in the house, separation might be the best idea as these guys haven't taken very well to other pets over their years. Both were neutered, and both had their front claws removed. When playing, they like to nip at you, and Moose particularly likes to nip at the feet of strangers (in a playful manner). Straws, fast food wrappers, aluminum foil balls, etc. make perfect toys for them. Twisties, pens, and the like left out in the open will disappear under furniture, carpets, etc. too.

If you are able to help out, please let me know soon, as on Saturday probably I'll put a post out on Craigslist. Either reply here, send a pm here, or email me directly, malroth at gmail dot com. Thanks in Advance!

Fred


----------

